# Disgaea developers making a prison girl spanking game



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes, Nippon Ichi, the company behind the Disgaea series, is working on a top-down RPG for the PSP called Criminal Girls. You play as a warden of a female prison that's set in hell and it's your duty to rehabilitate seven prisoners that represent the seven deadly sins. Spankings and massages will be required from you on your quest to help these women rejoin society.

...

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
HAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH

Oh man. I have tears in my eyes.

Anyway, the details come from an early leak of the latest issue of Dengeki PlayStation magazine and our friends over at Siliconera have a scan showing off the game. We've reached out to NIS for more details on Criminal Girls.
[/p]
What the *hell*? See what I did there!


Spoiler



[titleengeki Scan]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Source


----------



## loserkidsblink18 (Aug 4, 2010)

There are no appropriate words to convey what I'm feeling right now.

Just..


----------



## Nobunaga (Aug 4, 2010)

woah sword and b**bs these are good weapons xD


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 4, 2010)

Varying levels of want.


----------



## Jolan (Aug 4, 2010)

And I thought Ghost of Sparta was the best incoming PSP game...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 4, 2010)

don't expect this to be released outside japan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



dirty japenese perves


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 4, 2010)

Holy big b**bs.


----------



## Delta517 (Aug 4, 2010)

loserkidsblink182 said:
			
		

> There are no appropriate words to convey what I'm feeling right now.
> 
> Just..



I have to agree...


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 4, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Holy big b**bs.



Super Robot Taisen OG Saga Endless Frontier EXCEED BOOOOOOOOOBS!


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Aug 5, 2010)

This is the best thing that has happened forever.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 5, 2010)

too bad it'll NEVER reach the states


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 5, 2010)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> loserkidsblink182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea this smiley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is the best way to describe this...

Is this for real ?


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 5, 2010)

At first, I was like :/

Then, I was like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, I'm like


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2010)

I still think NIS is a pretty weak dev. Anything that isn't a SRPG from them is pretty meh. And SRPGs are beyond dried up. It's a niche developer for a genre that's long since been flooded. I mean other niche devs like Treasure work because the whole "bullet hell" thing is still something not widely exploited and they actually do it the best. Resorting to typical "big titties characters" and "lulz" value is pretty dumb.

I'll pass, is what I'm saying.


----------



## geoflcl (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow, that's...

...Different!  What on earth made them think of _this?!_


----------



## Orc (Aug 5, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I still think NIS is a pretty weak dev. Anything that isn't a SRPG from them is pretty meh. And SRPGs are beyond dried up. It's a niche developer for a genre that's long since been flooded. I mean other niche devs like Treasure work because the whole "bullet hell" thing is still something not widely exploited and they actually do it the best. Resorting to typical "big titties characters" and "lulz" value is pretty dumb.
> 
> I'll pass, is what I'm saying.


This.

NIS is good at fanservice and all but this sounds just like a wannabe Doki Doki Majo Shinpan. Also, PSP? Spanking and massaging would be better with a touch screen.
Of course, this will not stop perverts like GBAtempers (except Orc, who has a clean soul and can forgive your sins) from playing it.

Orc loves you and bless you all.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 5, 2010)

Every time I see something like this, I just chalk it up to a "lost-in-translation" thing over in Japan and move on.


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 5, 2010)

This is what I wanted ages ago Doki Doki Majo Shinpan with women, this game is perfectly acceptable, it's developed by NIS, a very good thing since they will do a good job on this game, and may hit the states for those who don't want to import.

I will personally buy this at release.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 5, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> and may hit the states for those who don't want to import.
> 
> I will personally buy this at release.


don't count on it you'll be waiting A LONG TIME


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 5, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually there's hope for this since it's women now instead of lolis, it might be the change that leads to a US release.

I now have 2000 posts


----------



## geoflcl (Aug 5, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Actually there's hope for this since it's women now instead of lolis, it might be the change that leads to a US release.
> 
> I now have 2000 posts



Still, I can certainly imagine the press blowing this out of proportion like mad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Spoiler



Congrats for the extreme postification, by the way!


----------



## pitman (Aug 5, 2010)

This title seem more appropriate(You know, *for kids*





) for the DS because the "interactive stuff"...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 5, 2010)

Well I guess NIS is showing what they really wanted inside Disgaea, a SRPG that deals with spanking bad girls!

I feel very off about this game, I mean do why really need a game that deals with our sickest fantasies at display?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 5, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> I mean do why really need a game that deals with our sickest fantasies at display?


it's japan that's what they DO on a daily basis like this used panties vending machine


----------



## imshortandrad (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 5, 2010)

Nippon Ichi software, the awful awful company, has finally lost it.


It's a great thing. I hate how they port port port of ports, and continue to churn out garbage that looks like it was made for the handhelds.


----------



## Hachibei (Aug 5, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Wow, that's...
> 
> ...Different!  What on earth made them think of _this?!_



I have a feeling it starts with "C" and ends with "ocaine".


----------



## Uzumakijl (Aug 5, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> [...] I mean other niche devs like Treasure work because the whole "bullet hell" thing is still something not widely exploited and they actually do it the best. [...]



What.

You know, Treasure isn't "well known" for making "bullet hell shooters", Shooting game wise they have only made Ikaruga, Radiant Silvergun. They mostly do platformers/side-scrollers also they aren't "the best" at doing shmups, Yeah they have some cult like shmups, but there are more dedicated companies on this genre.

Back on Topic:

Meh NIS needs a cool actual game but considering which kind of people (not really trying to generalize) are their fanbase i guess they are on the right track...

@Bladexdsl: You have already stated 3 TIMES that you don't think this game is coming to US, Get over it.

@ Orc's post: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Nice avatar+Sig as always.


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 5, 2010)

...the fuck? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, what the hell is wrong with the Japanese?


----------



## Bluestainedroses (Aug 6, 2010)

Lol, when i read the title, i just HAD to click. I thought it was gonna be a joke or fake, but it seems pretty legit. I'm going to get a PSP soon anyway (For BBS and other games i'd love.) So this might as well go on my ''wish list''


----------



## Raika (Aug 6, 2010)

This and many other Japanese games are proof that the Japanese are the most perverted and creative people in the world.


----------



## Daizu (Aug 6, 2010)

DO WANT.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 6, 2010)

I think it's hilarious how all of you are like "DO WANT" and what not when for all we know this could just be a terrible RPG and little more than a gimmicky novelty. It honestly wouldn't shock me either if this game sucks and people just buy it because it's so numbingly perverted. It's like Dead or Alive: Paradise. We all oogled over the pretty ladies but when it came down to it as a game it's awful. Might as well just be a real man and look at full-on porn on the internet.

This is somewhat related news to NIS so I figured I'd post it here instead of posting another thread:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Things are looking bleak for Disgaea developer Nippon Ichi. In Japan today, the company shared its first quarter earnings report, revealing a 40% drop in sales from the same period last year and an operating loss of 15 million yen.
> 
> While the company's consumer games division actually made a slight 32 million yen profit over the quarter, it will be affected by some restructuring. Following the earnings report, Nippon Ichi issued a statement saying that it will be taking a special 21 million yen loss for the current fiscal year as it cancels three games that have been in development since last year. The games are being cancelled because the company felt that achieving sales and high quality for the three would be difficult.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## Wombo Combo (Aug 6, 2010)

Don't understand why people would want to whack off to a video game when there is porn.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 6, 2010)

or even better get the REAL thing


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 6, 2010)

japan is so perverted


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 7, 2010)

For the PSP? THE PSP? Why not the DS? I can't see how spanking and massaging would work in any way on the PSP, what with it not having a touch screen.

Anyway, I don't give a damn about this game. I really like most of NIS's games (Disgaea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but this idea is just too wacky for me to even bother ever trying it. I tried Doki Majo etc sometime ago, couldn't get into it (and it was too _hard_





). And because this game is almost certain to have awkward controls (unless they implement the minigames as rhythm-based 'press a button' things like Guitar Hero and the likes), I really can't see how this could work out.

Well, I might look at some reviews whenever the game is released, but I don't think I'll try it.

Also, at the drop in NIS's sales: that sucks. Their sales seem to be going down all the time lately... Hopefully, these 'traditional' games they're planning to make are really good, and can keep them alive.


----------

